# Music question



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2010)

Not quite sure if this would go here or not but.

So earlier today I discovered piano sheet music for the Pokémon theme song - the first season of the anime's opening song. I printed it out and messed with it some, before realizing that (as far as I could tell) part of the music was missing: the three-note melody thing that occurs after the first few verses. You probably know which one I'm talking about. And if you don't (shame on you!) I mean like 0:12 - 0:14 of this video. So I'm wondering if anyone out there that's more experienced at music than me can figure it out. Here is the first page of the music, for key signature/general references.

It's possible that the notes for the three-note melody are already on that page, in the bass clef part or something. However I don't typically play video game music with both hands (even if the music I found has two parts) because I've never formally taken piano lessons and I have trouble trying to put two parts together. :VVV So if you could just give me the note names of the three notes that'd be nice.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## [O] (Sep 19, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it's the notes on the bass clef of the fourth measure and the dotted half note on the fifth. That would be G-F#-F.


----------



## Autumn (Sep 19, 2010)

[O] said:


> I'm pretty sure it's the notes on the bass clef of the fourth measure and the dotted half note on the fifth. That would be G-F#-F.


That's what I was thinking at first, but after playing it - it really doesn't match the notes in the video I linked to (which have a pattern of higher-lower-middle, not higher-middle-lower).


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 20, 2010)

Leafpool said:
			
		

> However I don't typically play video game music with both hands (even if the music I found has two parts) because I've never formally taken piano lessons and I have trouble trying to put two parts together.


the hand-eye coordination with two hands is really difficult but is very much worth it; try much more simpler things, practise the two hands seperately and put them together very slowly. It usually helps if you're able to hear how the music's played though, instead of poking around in the dark. :>


----------



## Autumn (Sep 20, 2010)

ultraviolet said:


> the hand-eye coordination with two hands is really difficult but is very much worth it; try much more simpler things, practise the two hands seperately and put them together very slowly. It usually helps if you're able to hear how the music's played though, instead of poking around in the dark. :>


the funny thing is that I actually have done that before - I spent a while over the summer teaching myself Fur Elise by taking a metronome, putting it on a hideously slow tempo and after each run through taking it up a notch until I could play it at a decent speed.

But I normally don't do that with video game music, even when the music I get is written for two hands, because the main melody can still be played with one, and the main melody is what I care about. Music like Fur Elise that's written for two hands can't be played with one.


----------

